

Ask HN: Help me revamp Zena UI (Open source Rails CMS) - gaspard

Context:<p>Zena (http://zenadmin.org) is arriving at maturity after more then 5 years of development. It's a very powerful MIT licensed Ruby on Rails CMS with lots of advanced features to create websites and applications.<p>I am the author of Zena and related gems (RubyLess, Property, Versions, QueryBuilder, etc).<p>You:<p>If you have some good UI skills and feel like creating some "Zen" design, you could give this project a huge boost.<p>Offer:<p>I most probably do not have enough money to pay for the type of quality design that this project deserves (I do not earn money with Zena) but I would be glad to discuss any arrangement to give back with my own skills and time.
======
rickdale
Gaspard,

I would definitely be interested in helping work on this. Send me an email,
midler.dave[at]gmail

~~~
gaspard
Hi Rickdale,

I sent you an email, is it lost ?

G.

------
schraeds
I am looking to build my UI/UX portfolio and would love to work with you in
improving Zena and supporting Open source software. You can reach me through
schraeds (at) gmail

~~~
gaspard
Hi Schraeds,

Email sent...

G.

~~~
schraeds
Gmail marked the emails as spam :( reading now!

